# Problem mit tar und der option --newer DATE



## riedochs (22. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich versuche bisher erfolglos mit tar Dateien zu sichern die nach einem bestimmten Datum zu sichern. Dem tar manual zufolge muesste das die option "--newer" sein, doch irgendwie funzt das nicht.

Derzeit sieht meine Befehlszeile so aus: 
	
	



```
tar -cjvf '--newer=20110319' test3.tar.bz2 .
```
Hier die Auszuege aus dem Handbuch:


```
6.8 Operating Only on New Files
The ‘--after-date=date’ (‘--newer=date’, ‘-N date’) option causes tar
to only work on files whose data modification or status change times are
newer than the date given. If date starts with ‘/’ or ‘.’, it is taken to be
a file name; the data modification time of that file is used as the date. If
you use this option when creating or appending to an archive, the archive
will only include new files. If you use ‘--after-date’ when extracting an
archive, tar will only extract files newer than the date you specify.
112 GNU tar 1.26
If you only want tar to make the date comparison based on modification
of the file’s data (rather than status changes), then use the
‘--newer-mtime=date’ option.
You may use these options with any operation. Note that these options
differ from the ‘--update’ (‘-u’) operation in that they allow you to specify
a particular date against which tar can compare when deciding whether or
not to archive the files.
‘--after-date=date’
‘--newer=date’
‘-N date’ Only store files newer than date.
Acts on files only if their data modification or status change
times are later than date. Use in conjunction with any operation.
If date starts with ‘/’ or ‘.’, it is taken to be a file name; the
data modification time of that file is used as the date.
‘--newer-mtime=date’
Acts like ‘--after-date’, but only looks at data modification
times.
These options limit tar to operate only on files which have been modified
after the date specified. A file’s status is considered to have changed if its
contents have been modified, or if its owner, permissions, and so forth, have
been changed. (For more information on how to specify a date, see Chapter 7
[Date input formats], page 119; remember that the entire date argument
must be quoted if it contains any spaces.)
Gurus would say that ‘--after-date’ tests both the data modification
time (mtime, the time the contents of the file were last modified) and the
status change time (ctime, the time the file’s status was last changed: owner,
permissions, etc.) fields, while ‘--newer-mtime’ tests only the mtime field.
To be precise, ‘--after-date’ checks both mtime and ctime and processes
the file if either one is more recent than date, while ‘--newer-mtime’ only
checks mtime and disregards ctime. Neither does it use atime (the last time
the contents of the file were looked at).
Date specifiers can have embedded spaces. Because of this, you may need
to quote date arguments to keep the shell from parsing them as separate
arguments. For example, the following command will add to the archive all
the files modified less than two days ago:
$ tar -cf foo.tar --newer-mtime ’2 days ago’
When any of these options is used with the option ‘--verbose’ (see [verbose
tutorial], page 8) GNU tar will try to convert the specified date back
to its textual representation and compare that with the one given with the
option. If the two dates differ, tar will print a warning saying what date it
will use. This is to help user ensure he is using the right date. For example:
$ tar -c -f archive.tar --after-date=’10 days ago’ .
tar: Option --after-date: Treating date ‘10 days ago’ as 2006-06-11
13:19:37.232434
Chapter 6: Choosing Files and Names for tar 113
Please Note: ‘--after-date’ and ‘--newer-mtime’ should not be
used for incremental backups. See Section 5.2 [Incremental Dumps],
page 80, for proper way of creating incremental backups.
```


```
7 Date input formats
First, a quote:
Our units of temporal measurement, from seconds on up to months,
are so complicated, asymmetrical and disjunctive so as to make coherent
mental reckoning in time all but impossible. Indeed, had
some tyrannical god contrived to enslave our minds to time, to
make it all but impossible for us to escape subjection to sodden
routines and unpleasant surprises, he could hardly have done better
than handing down our present system. It is like a set of trapezoidal
building blocks, with no vertical or horizontal surfaces, like a
language in which the simplest thought demands ornate constructions,
useless particles and lengthy circumlocutions. Unlike the
more successful patterns of language and science, which enable us
to face experience boldly or at least level-headedly, our system of
temporal calculation silently and persistently encourages our terror
of time.
. . . It is as though architects had to measure length in feet, width
in meters and height in ells; as though basic instruction manuals
demanded a knowledge of five different languages. It is no wonder
then that we often look into our own immediate past or future, last
Tuesday or a week from Sunday, with feelings of helpless confusion.
. . .
— Robert Grudin, Time and the Art of Living.
This section describes the textual date representations that gnu programs
accept. These are the strings you, as a user, can supply as arguments to the
various programs. The C interface (via the parse_datetime function) is not
described here.
7.1 General date syntax
A date is a string, possibly empty, containing many items separated by
whitespace. The whitespace may be omitted when no ambiguity arises. The
empty string means the beginning of today (i.e., midnight). Order of the
items is immaterial. A date string may contain many flavors of items:
• calendar date items
• time of day items
• time zone items
• day of the week items
• relative items
• pure numbers.
We describe each of these item types in turn, below.
A few ordinal numbers may be written out in words in some contexts.
This is most useful for specifying day of the week items or relative items
120 GNU tar 1.26
(see below). Among the most commonly used ordinal numbers, the word
‘last’ stands for −1, ‘this’ stands for 0, and ‘first’ and ‘next’ both stand
for 1. Because the word ‘second’ stands for the unit of time there is no
way to write the ordinal number 2, but for convenience ‘third’ stands for 3,
‘fourth’ for 4, ‘fifth’ for 5, ‘sixth’ for 6, ‘seventh’ for 7, ‘eighth’ for 8,
‘ninth’ for 9, ‘tenth’ for 10, ‘eleventh’ for 11 and ‘twelfth’ for 12.
When a month is written this way, it is still considered to be written numerically,
instead of being “spelled in full”; this changes the allowed strings.
In the current implementation, only English is supported for words and
abbreviations like ‘AM’, ‘DST’, ‘EST’, ‘first’, ‘January’, ‘Sunday’, ‘tomorrow’,
and ‘year’.
The output of the date command is not always acceptable as a date
string, not only because of the language problem, but also because there is
no standard meaning for time zone items like ‘IST’. When using date to
generate a date string intended to be parsed later, specify a date format that
is independent of language and that does not use time zone items other than
‘UTC’ and ‘Z’. Here are some ways to do this:
$ LC_ALL=C TZ=UTC0 date
Mon Mar 1 00:21:42 UTC 2004
$ TZ=UTC0 date +’%Y-%m-%d %H:%M:%SZ’
2004-03-01 00:21:42Z
$ date --iso-8601=ns | tr T ’ ’ # --iso-8601 is a GNU extension.
2004-02-29 16:21:42,692722128-0800
$ date --rfc-2822 # a GNU extension
Sun, 29 Feb 2004 16:21:42 -0800
$ date +’%Y-%m-%d %H:%M:%S %z’ # %z is a GNU extension.
2004-02-29 16:21:42 -0800
$ date +’@%s.%N’ # %s and %N are GNU extensions.
@1078100502.692722128
Alphabetic case is completely ignored in dates. Comments may be introduced
between round parentheses, as long as included parentheses are
properly nested. Hyphens not followed by a digit are currently ignored.
Leading zeros on numbers are ignored.
Invalid dates like ‘2005-02-29’ or times like ‘24:00’ are rejected. In
the typical case of a host that does not support leap seconds, a time like
‘23:59:60’ is rejected even if it corresponds to a valid leap second.
7.2 Calendar date items
A calendar date item specifies a day of the year. It is specified differently,
depending on whether the month is specified numerically or literally. All
these strings specify the same calendar date:
1972-09-24 # iso 8601.
72-9-24 # Assume 19xx for 69 through 99,
# 20xx for 00 through 68.
Chapter 7: Date input formats 121
72-09-24 # Leading zeros are ignored.
9/24/72 # Common U.S. writing.
24 September 1972
24 Sept 72 # September has a special abbreviation.
24 Sep 72 # Three-letter abbreviations always allowed.
Sep 24, 1972
24-sep-72
24sep72
The year can also be omitted. In this case, the last specified year is used,
or the current year if none. For example:
9/24
sep 24
Here are the rules.
For numeric months, the iso 8601 format ‘year-month-day’ is allowed,
where year is any positive number, month is a number between 01 and 12,
and day is a number between 01 and 31. A leading zero must be present
if a number is less than ten. If year is 68 or smaller, then 2000 is added
to it; otherwise, if year is less than 100, then 1900 is added to it. The
construct ‘month/day/year’, popular in the United States, is accepted. Also
‘month/day’, omitting the year.
Literal months may be spelled out in full: ‘January’, ‘February’, ‘March’,
‘April’, ‘May’, ‘June’, ‘July’, ‘August’, ‘September’, ‘October’, ‘November’
or ‘December’. Literal months may be abbreviated to their first three letters,
possibly followed by an abbreviating dot. It is also permitted to write ‘Sept’
instead of ‘September’.
When months are written literally, the calendar date may be given as any
of the following:
day month year
day month
month day year
day-month-year
Or, omitting the year:
month day
7.3 Time of day items
A time of day item in date strings specifies the time on a given day. Here
are some examples, all of which represent the same time:
20:02:00.000000
20:02
8:02pm
20:02-0500 # In est (U.S. Eastern Standard Time).
More generally, the time of day may be given as ‘hour:minute:second’,
where hour is a number between 0 and 23, minute is a number between 0
122 GNU tar 1.26
and 59, and second is a number between 0 and 59 possibly followed by ‘.’
or ‘,’ and a fraction containing one or more digits. Alternatively, ‘:second’
can be omitted, in which case it is taken to be zero. On the rare hosts that
support leap seconds, second may be 60.
If the time is followed by ‘am’ or ‘pm’ (or ‘a.m.’ or ‘p.m.’), hour is restricted
to run from 1 to 12, and ‘:minute’ may be omitted (taken to be
zero). ‘am’ indicates the first half of the day, ‘pm’ indicates the second half
of the day. In this notation, 12 is the predecessor of 1: midnight is ‘12am’
while noon is ‘12pm’. (This is the zero-oriented interpretation of ‘12am’ and
‘12pm’, as opposed to the old tradition derived from Latin which uses ‘12m’
for noon and ‘12pm’ for midnight.)
The time may alternatively be followed by a time zone correction, expressed
as ‘shhmm’, where s is ‘+’ or ‘-’, hh is a number of zone hours and
mm is a number of zone minutes. The zone minutes term, mm, may be omitted,
in which case the one- or two-digit correction is interpreted as a number
of hours. You can also separate hh from mm with a colon. When a time
zone correction is given this way, it forces interpretation of the time relative
to Coordinated Universal Time (utc), overriding any previous specification
for the time zone or the local time zone. For example, ‘+0530’ and ‘+05:30’
both stand for the time zone 5.5 hours ahead of utc (e.g., India). This is
the best way to specify a time zone correction by fractional parts of an hour.
The maximum zone correction is 24 hours.
Either ‘am’/‘pm’ or a time zone correction may be specified, but not both.
7.4 Time zone items
A time zone item specifies an international time zone, indicated by a small set
of letters, e.g., ‘UTC’ or ‘Z’ for Coordinated Universal Time. Any included
periods are ignored. By following a non-daylight-saving time zone by the
string ‘DST’ in a separate word (that is, separated by some white space), the
corresponding daylight saving time zone may be specified. Alternatively, a
non-daylight-saving time zone can be followed by a time zone correction,
to add the two values. This is normally done only for ‘UTC’; for example,
‘UTC+05:30’ is equivalent to ‘+05:30’.
Time zone items other than ‘UTC’ and ‘Z’ are obsolescent and are not
recommended, because they are ambiguous; for example, ‘EST’ has a different
meaning in Australia than in the United States. Instead, it’s better to use
unambiguous numeric time zone corrections like ‘-0500’, as described in the
previous section.
If neither a time zone item nor a time zone correction is supplied, time
stamps are interpreted using the rules of the default time zone (see Section
7.9 [Specifying time zone rules], page 125).
Chapter 7: Date input formats 123
7.5 Day of week items
The explicit mention of a day of the week will forward the date (only if
necessary) to reach that day of the week in the future.
Days of the week may be spelled out in full: ‘Sunday’, ‘Monday’, ‘Tuesday’,
‘Wednesday’, ‘Thursday’, ‘Friday’ or ‘Saturday’. Days may be abbreviated
to their first three letters, optionally followed by a period. The special
abbreviations ‘Tues’ for ‘Tuesday’, ‘Wednes’ for ‘Wednesday’ and ‘Thur’ or
‘Thurs’ for ‘Thursday’ are also allowed.
A number may precede a day of the week item to move forward supplementary
weeks. It is best used in expression like ‘third monday’. In this
context, ‘last day’ or ‘next day’ is also acceptable; they move one week
before or after the day that day by itself would represent.
A comma following a day of the week item is ignored.
7.6 Relative items in date strings
Relative items adjust a date (or the current date if none) forward or backward.
The effects of relative items accumulate. Here are some examples:
1 year
1 year ago
3 years
2 days
The unit of time displacement may be selected by the string ‘year’ or
‘month’ for moving by whole years or months. These are fuzzy units, as years
and months are not all of equal duration. More precise units are ‘fortnight’
which is worth 14 days, ‘week’ worth 7 days, ‘day’ worth 24 hours, ‘hour’
worth 60 minutes, ‘minute’ or ‘min’ worth 60 seconds, and ‘second’ or ‘sec’
worth one second. An ‘s’ suffix on these units is accepted and ignored.
The unit of time may be preceded by a multiplier, given as an optionally
signed number. Unsigned numbers are taken as positively signed. No number
at all implies 1 for a multiplier. Following a relative item by the string ‘ago’
is equivalent to preceding the unit by a multiplier with value −1.
The string ‘tomorrow’ is worth one day in the future (equivalent to ‘day’),
the string ‘yesterday’ is worth one day in the past (equivalent to ‘day ago’).
The strings ‘now’ or ‘today’ are relative items corresponding to zerovalued
time displacement, these strings come from the fact a zero-valued
time displacement represents the current time when not otherwise changed
by previous items. They may be used to stress other items, like in ‘12:00
today’. The string ‘this’ also has the meaning of a zero-valued time displacement,
but is preferred in date strings like ‘this thursday’.
When a relative item causes the resulting date to cross a boundary where
the clocks were adjusted, typically for daylight saving time, the resulting
date and time are adjusted accordingly.
124 GNU tar 1.26
The fuzz in units can cause problems with relative items. For example,
‘2003-07-31 -1 month’ might evaluate to 2003-07-01, because 2003-06-31 is
an invalid date. To determine the previous month more reliably, you can ask
for the month before the 15th of the current month. For example:
$ date -R
Thu, 31 Jul 2003 13:02:39 -0700
$ date --date=’-1 month’ +’Last month was %B?’
Last month was July?
$ date --date="$(date +%Y-%m-15) -1 month" +’Last month was %B!’
Last month was June!
Also, take care when manipulating dates around clock changes such as
daylight saving leaps. In a few cases these have added or subtracted as much
as 24 hours from the clock, so it is often wise to adopt universal time by
setting the TZ environment variable to ‘UTC0’ before embarking on calendrical
calculations.
7.7 Pure numbers in date strings
The precise interpretation of a pure decimal number depends on the context
in the date string.
If the decimal number is of the form yyyymmdd and no other calendar
date item (see Section 7.2 [Calendar date items], page 120) appears before it
in the date string, then yyyy is read as the year, mm as the month number
and dd as the day of the month, for the specified calendar date.
If the decimal number is of the form hhmm and no other time of day item
appears before it in the date string, then hh is read as the hour of the day
and mm as the minute of the hour, for the specified time of day. mm can
also be omitted.
If both a calendar date and a time of day appear to the left of a number
in the date string, but no relative item, then the number overrides the year.
7.8 Seconds since the Epoch
If you precede a number with ‘@’, it represents an internal time stamp as a
count of seconds. The number can contain an internal decimal point (either
‘.’ or ‘,’); any excess precision not supported by the internal representation
is truncated toward minus infinity. Such a number cannot be combined with
any other date item, as it specifies a complete time stamp.
Internally, computer times are represented as a count of seconds since an
epoch—a well-defined point of time. On GNU and POSIX systems, the epoch
is 1970-01-01 00:00:00 utc, so ‘@0’ represents this time, ‘@1’ represents 1970-
01-01 00:00:01 utc, and so forth. GNU and most other POSIX-compliant
systems support such times as an extension to POSIX, using negative counts,
so that ‘@-1’ represents 1969-12-31 23:59:59 utc.
Chapter 7: Date input formats 125
Traditional Unix systems count seconds with 32-bit two’s-complement
integers and can represent times from 1901-12-13 20:45:52 through 2038-01-
19 03:14:07 utc. More modern systems use 64-bit counts of seconds with
nanosecond subcounts, and can represent all the times in the known lifetime
of the universe to a resolution of 1 nanosecond.
On most hosts, these counts ignore the presence of leap seconds. For
example, on most hosts ‘@915148799’ represents 1998-12-31 23:59:59 utc,
‘@915148800’ represents 1999-01-01 00:00:00 utc, and there is no way to
represent the intervening leap second 1998-12-31 23:59:60 utc.
7.9 Specifying time zone rules
Normally, dates are interpreted using the rules of the current time zone,
which in turn are specified by the TZ environment variable, or by a system
default if TZ is not set. To specify a different set of default time zone
rules that apply just to one date, start the date with a string of the form
‘TZ="rule"’. The two quote characters (‘"’) must be present in the date,
and any quotes or backslashes within rule must be escaped by a backslash.
For example, with the GNU date command you can answer the question
“What time is it in New York when a Paris clock shows 6:30am on October
31, 2004?” by using a date beginning with ‘TZ="Europe/Paris"’ as shown
in the following shell transcript:
$ export TZ="America/New_York"
$ date --date=’TZ="Europe/Paris" 2004-10-31 06:30’
Sun Oct 31 01:30:00 EDT 2004
In this example, the ‘--date’ operand begins with its own TZ setting,
so the rest of that operand is processed according to ‘Europe/Paris’ rules,
treating the string ‘2004-10-31 06:30’ as if it were in Paris. However, since
the output of the date command is processed according to the overall time
zone rules, it uses New York time. (Paris was normally six hours ahead of
New York in 2004, but this example refers to a brief Halloween period when
the gap was five hours.)
A TZ value is a rule that typically names a location in the ‘tz’ database.
A recent catalog of location names appears in the TWiki Date and Time
Gateway. A few non-GNU hosts require a colon before a location name in a
TZ setting, e.g., ‘TZ=":America/New_York"’.
The ‘tz’ database includes a wide variety of locations ranging from
‘Arctic/Longyearbyen’ to ‘Antarctica/South_Pole’, but if you are at sea
and have your own private time zone, or if you are using a non-GNU host
that does not support the ‘tz’ database, you may need to use a POSIX rule
instead. Simple POSIX rules like ‘UTC0’ specify a time zone without daylight
saving time; other rules can specify simple daylight saving regimes. See
section “Specifying the Time Zone with TZ” in The GNU C Library.
```


----------



## Jimini (22. März 2011)

tar -cvjf test3.tar.bz2 --newer=20110319 .

Damit sollte es klappen. Frag mich jetzt nicht, was die (logische?) Begründung für diese Reihenfolge ist, ich musste gerade auch etwas herumprobieren. Vielleicht à la "erstelle (c) geschwätzigerweise (v) eine bzip2-Archivdatei (jv) namens test3.tar.bz2 von allen Dateien neuer als XXXXXXXX aus dem Ordner .".

MfG Jimini


----------



## riedochs (22. März 2011)

Funktioniert nur teilweise, scheinbar will tar das gerade erzeugte archiv mit komprimieren. 


```
jochen-nb:/media/NO_NAME/dcim/100_fuji# tar -cjvf test3.tar.bz2 --newer=20110319 .
tar: Option --after-date: Treating date `20110319' as 2011-03-19 00:00:00
./
./dscf0001.jpg
./dscf0002.jpg
./dscf0003.jpg
./dscf0004.jpg
./dscf0005.jpg
./dscf0006.jpg
./dscf0007.jpg
./test3.tar.bz2
tar: ./test3.tar.bz2: file changed as we read it
./test.tar.bz2
```

irgendwie komisch das ganze.


----------



## Jimini (22. März 2011)

Natürlich will tar das - wenn das Archiv in . erzeugt wird und du . packst, landet das natürlich mit da drin 
Du kannst den Befehl ja in 
jochen-nb:/media/NO_NAME/dcim/100_fuji# tar -cjvf ../test3.tar.bz2 --newer=20110319 .
umwandeln. Hiermit würde der Tarball im übergeordneten Ordner erstellt.
Oder in
jochen-nb:~# tar -cjvf test3.tar.bz2 --newer=20110319 /media/NO_NAME/dcim/100_fuji/* , womit du den Ordnerinhalt von /media/NO_NAME/dcim/100_fuji/ packst und das Archiv in dem Ordner, in dem du dich momentan befindest, erstellst.

MfG Jimini

Edit: du kannst natürlich auch mit --exclude arbeiten.


----------



## riedochs (22. März 2011)

richtig, hätte selbst drauf kommen können.


----------



## Jimini (22. März 2011)

Ja ja, die kleinen Dinge, die man auf den ersten Blick nicht sieht, auf den zweiten und dritten auch nicht, die einen aber Ewigkeiten bei der Fehlersuche auf Trab halten 

"*******! Wo ist die Datei hin?!"
(10-minütige Suche)
"Ah...falsche SSH-Sitzung..."

MfG Jimini

Edit: WTF. Hier darf man nicht Schei-ße schreiben? oO


----------

